# Does Altitude the correction factor of specific heat?



## acchill (Dec 1, 2011)

When checking CFM using a gas furnace
Delta T X 1.08 Specific Heat Divide this number against BTUH Output of the furnace = CFM
Does altitude change the number 1.08? Is there a chart for different altitudes?


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

It does. I have a chart somewhere, If I can find it i'll post it.


----------

